# GPU and PSU for Cooler Master Elite 360



## ubunturocks (Dec 12, 2011)

I am panning to buy CM Elite 306 cabinet. It looks great and compact and will easily fit in my computer table. But my doubt are:

1. Since its a mid tower cabinet (Dimension: (W) 148 x (H) 360 x (D) 439 mm),  can Sapphire HD 6670 (Dimension: 130(W) x 50(H) x 180(L)) fit in? Will difference of 18 mm between cabinet & card width be sufficient considering some space will be needed for MoBo.

2. Currently i have iBall JSW-252 PSU. Can this PSU be fitted in CM 360?

3. What's its price?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2011)

Would recommend you to stay away from that Power supply.
Read this www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supp...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html

get a Fsp Saga II 500w @2.2k
btw what will be use of the GPU you will be buying? Gaming or workstation? Post your full PC config and your budget too.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2011)

last checked a year ago & Elite 360 was priced at 2.2k i think. get this cabby if & only if you have less space to place cabinet (height). this is a very low height cabby & even microATX + a bigger PSU like FSP/Corsair may have problem with the top of the motherboard. 

my simple advice: avoid it. there are better choices.


----------

